# LGB Bubble Wagon



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Hope this is the correct forum for this, so here goes.

I bought a LGB bubble wagon (Pustefix) off of eBay 1 or 2 years ago. After cleaning up the "bubble tank" and the battery compartment, it works well.

My problem is that the bubbles seem a little hit and miss. I have straighten up the moving wheel so all the holes are square with the blower. I have cleaned up each individual "bubble hole" (or whatever they are called) on the moving wheel. However, I still only get bubbles from 2 or 3 "bubble holes" instead of all 6.

Is there something else I should look for?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Perhaps some different bubble solution. I have a bubble machine (don't ask) and stuff like home made bubble solution (aka dish soap, water, and glycerin) doesn't work. Cheap store bought works great, though.

Also, the top of the machine needs plenty of air space (clearance) around it.

Hope this helps.


-Kevin.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When using the bubble blower by LGB, make sure after using or when bubbles are poor that you rinse with warm water.
And you must use fresh batteries to get maximum voltage to the motor. 4 alkalines are 1.7 times 4 for 6.8 volts.
Rechargeable batteries will be 1.2 times 4 for only 4.8 volts and bubbles will be poor with rechargeable batteries.

I changed mine to track power with a LM7806 plus a diode in series with the ground leg to give me 6.7 volts to the motor for great bubble operation.


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks,

I'll get some new solution.

I do rinse after each use, but I will change the batteries and see if that will help.
Interesting about the batteries, I would have thought that less air pressure would help. But I will give it a shot.

(It has been a long time since I was a bubble champion!) 
Dan


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 4 of these, the original pustfix and modified Xmas ones.
The Happy Holidays had a santa on top but only snowmen on the sides, so I changed the logo to let it snow for winter running of 4 months, not just holidays. I mounted a snowman on top.
Another is disney painted black with mouse ears on the top, and lastly a repaint white with flags and stars for summer holidays.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

I bought one of these and it would do the same thing.
I took the cover off and the blower and housing were lined with old soap and dirt.
Cleaned it up and with new batteries it will make bubbles like crazy now.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

gee, i know most model railroaders are big kids, but bubble machines?LOL!


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't know you Nate, but some day you will have grandkids!
Then you will not ask about bubbles.



Dan


----------

